# My First Almond Smoke



## goingcamping (Jan 31, 2013)

Howdy All!

So I decided it was time for me to smoke some almonds. I loosely followed scarbelly's recipe (Thanks for posting it!)

*Recipe #1*

2T Butter

2T Franks Redhot

.5tsp mustard powder

.75tsp garlic powder

.75tsp Sea Salt

.75tsp Chipotle Powder

2 cups of almonds (raw)

Melted butter; added all ingredients then smoked in aluminum pans for 3 hours (+ or  -) @ 225F. Let cool, tasted (important!) and seasoned with add'l sea salt and chipotle powder (as needed)













photo 2.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Jan 31, 2013






_*Recipe #2*_

2T Butter

2T Honey

.5 mustard powder

.75 garlic powder

.75 Sea Salt

2 cups of almonds (raw)

Melted butter; added all ingredients then smoked in aluminum pans for 3 hours (+ or  -) @ 225F. Let cool, tasted (important!) and seasoned with add'l sea salt (as needed)













photo 1.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Jan 31, 2013


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds real good. How sweet did the honey ones come out?

I want to try some pecans but want a very sweet taste. I'm thinking I'll dust them with some other sugar.


----------



## goingcamping (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not sure how they taste as they are still smoking away! I'll definitely post my thoughts on both!!!

~Brett


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

fagesbp said:


> Sounds real good. How sweet did the honey ones come out?
> 
> I want to try some pecans but want a very sweet taste. I'm thinking I'll dust them with some other sugar.


You could give them a dusting of powdered sugar after they come out of the smoker...


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## goingcamping (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay,

Here's how they turned out!

I normally only eat meats, fruits and veggies...decided to make these and see how they turned out, I will most likely finish them in the next 2 days!

The spicy ones (recipe #1) are yummy with only a slight smokey taste and a little kick. The unspicy ones (recipe #2) actually are smokier flavored, but have no spicy kick too 'em, I will substitute brown sugar or turbinado sugar in stead of honey (the honey puts a real nice shine on 'em as well!) Not a real powerful sweetness either, which is good just a slight sweetness less than honey roasted peanuts.

Both are very good, Mmmmmm!













photo3.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Jan 31, 2013






Thanks for looking and sharing!

~Brett


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 31, 2013)

you might want to seal them up for week . That what i did. then the smoke taste really comes out


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 31, 2013)

They both look like they came out great. 

I was thinking of dusting with powdered sugar after, but like he said without any coating while smoking they won't hold much smoke flavor. I was thinking if I coated them with some liquid slurry before smoking I could get a sweet smokey flavor. Looking for very sweet, like candied.


----------



## goingcamping (Jan 31, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> you might want to seal them up for week . That what i did. then the smoke taste really comes out










 They won't be around in a week...I have a problem, and it's called smoking. They don't make patches for this type. I eat everything I smoke...quickly!

I should say; however, I 100% believe you're correct and I do appreciate the input, but how do you make 'em last longer than....say....1 day?

~Brett


----------



## goingcamping (Feb 3, 2013)

So, as I stated previously in this post...

I had sneaking suspicion they wouldn't last for more than a few days...I was correct! The spicy ones were finished Friday, I took them snowboarding and shared with a friend, he dug them as well!

I smoked some more last night along with some babyback ribs....

*Recipe*

3 cups of raw almonds

3T of butter

3T of white sugar + 1T white sugar

1.5tsp of salt

1.5tsp of mustard

1T of apple cider vinegar

Roast at 200-225F for 3 hours stirring every .5 hour. pulled and sprinkled with white sugar, let cool and sealed in plastic storage container.

They weren't spicy and I used white oak in lieu of the hickory I used on the other batches (I now prefer the hickory, as I like my food to have strong flavors).

Wife thinks they're the best...and I quote, "They're the best you've made!"













almonds 2.JPG



__ goingcamping
__ Feb 3, 2013


----------

